# Dendrobium trigonopus question!!



## biothanasis (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello,

at the beggining of summer I purchased a 3psdblb plant with a timy growth! All summer it did nothing as I had it mounted outdoors and also lost a couple of leaves (now left with only one!)

Some weeks ago I potted it in coconut husks and watered as I did previously (1-2 per week)! Today I saw that the growth has started to grow a bit more and that a new one is emerging! This is good news, but the weather now is getting colder and colder and I put it inside today! It does have a winter rest but I though it would not start new growths now...!! What do I do??? How do you treat yours??

TY


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 13, 2009)

well I don't know about trigonopus, but sometimes species that take winter rests when adults can handle a bit more easy culture when seedlings. If it isn't large and you aren't trying to create flowers but just more growth then trying to keep good growing conditions might be good. if this species is the type that will eventually die if it doesn't have a real rest then you might want to give it the rest period, otherwise keeping it happy may be more helpful


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 14, 2009)

Hmmm... I see!!! TY Charles!!!


----------

